# Hipco Flashlight...year ??



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2013)

I picked this Hipco flashight up the other day and am curious when these were made and if anyone has seen one before?

If some one has info please let me know. I would like to see the clip that was utilized for the mounting of the light if in fact it is a bicycle lite. 
It's cool for sure. The brass contact strip inside is snapped off, so it is a display item only for the moment.
The listing had indicated it was a "teens or 20's" era light. It takes "C" cell batteries.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 20, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I picked this Hipco flashight up the other day and am curious when these were made and if anyone has seen one before?
> 
> If some one has info please let me know. I would like to see the clip that was utilized for the mounting of the light if in fact it is a bicycle lite.
> It's cool for sure. The brass contact strip inside is snapped off, so it is a display item only for the moment.
> The listing had indicated it was a "teens or 20's" era light. It takes "C" cell batteries.




I think any flashlite can be used on a bike with the rite mounting braket.Scott M sells a real cool braket for mounting on handlebars.I could be wrong but i never heard of a bicycle flashlite.


----------



## jkent (Feb 20, 2013)

Hipco/Hipwell Manufacturing Company, Inc. is a Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania-based manufacturer of metal and plastic flashlights that are made in the U.S.A.

Hipwell was founded in 1887 and was owned by the Hipwell family until September 2001, when a group of Pittsburgh investors purchased the firm. Also in December 2001, Hipwell purchased the flashlight division of BMG (Bridgeport Metal Goods) and moved the manufacturing operations to Pittsburgh. From the beginning, the company has been in the business of creating light. Hipwell began with the manufacture of oil lamp fittings: the precision screw that turns up the wick and the delicate brass prongs that hold the globe.

To keep up with the times, Hipwell changed from the production of oil lamp fittings and began to manufacture elegant fireplace mantles and gas lighting fixtures of gleaming silver and brass. These products graced some of the finest mansions of the first half of the 20th century. In many a late-night movie made during the 1930s through the 1950s, one can see Hipwell gas fixtures and oil lamps in use. Hipwell then progressed from the production of oil lamps to the manufacture of arc lamps. The Company was at the forefront of the development of the single-cell battery and developed the first synchronized camera flash attachment.

Hipwell's products are unconditionally guaranteed against defects in materials and workmanship. Throughout the company's history, employee loyalty has been strong. Over the years, several workers have received 50-year service pins, and numerous others have had parents and grandparents who have worked for the firm. Hipwell continues the manufacturing and assembly of all its flashlights at the original plant on Pittsburgh's North Side.


----------



## jkent (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a link 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...yICAAw&usg=AFQjCNHbPAnKae01sHfY61tH4SfM1wssaA


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Circa 1910?*

Thanks Joe...1910-20 circa...I noticed the closest Hipco on this site was a 1924 but, I think mine is earlier than that.  There is an Eveready that is a closer match that is from 1913.

Eveready Vulcanite baby style w/ walleye lens


----------



## Waterland (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool flashlight!  The old fisheye lenses on these lights throw a nice beam.  I collect old flashlights from the 20's and 30's, let me know if you would ever consider selling it.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 20, 2013)

Waterland said:


> Cool flashlight!  The old fisheye lenses on these lights throw a nice beam.  I collect old flashlights from the 20's and 30's, let me know if you would ever consider selling it.




It is pretty cool. The inside brass strip on this one is broke off but, I did insert a smaller flashight inside to see the effect of the beam....actually pretty awesome. It's a shame it's only a display piece at the moment.

Waterland...if there is no room in my display case then I might consider letting it go....just not yet, I just got it.


----------

